# Best Templet set



## joeanddi (Feb 14, 2012)

What brand is a good choice for a letter and number templet set for making signs?


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

I like the Milescraft stuff. It's a decent price and all of their things are made to work together. That being said, I have learned Dave Rhoten's system of freehand routed signs and I think it is far superior in versatility, ease of use, and cost, not to mention it is a heap of fun. I use a small trim router and it is fine. Go to Dave's Signs | How to Make Router Wood Signs Video to check it out. He also has a YouTube channel where there are about 45 ten minute videos that shows the whole process in great detail. I hope that helps.


----------



## joeanddi (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I'll check it out.


----------

